# Frage bezüglich FTP

## azubi_aus_leidenschaft

Hallo ihr Experten,

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Ich habe mein Gentoo soweit installiert und versuche jetzt schon seit ungefähr 2 stunde die Start seite von dem FTP server zu ändern.

Wenn ich in meinem Browser  http://localhost eingebe wird mir auskunft gegeben ich möcte aber von dort direkt aus eine schon exestierende Web-Page weitergeleitet werden ist das möglich und wenn ja, wo genau muss ich dies in der Conf. vermerken??

Danke schon einmal im voraus!!!!

Topic korrigiert -- Finswimmer

----------

## misterjack

Meine Glaskugel ist kaputt, was möchtest du?

Edith: der Threadtitel geht absolut nicht, bitte änder das in einen sachlichen Titel um. Wir sind hier nicht bei der Bild.

----------

## tazinblack

Sorry, da kann ich auch nicht ganz folgen?!?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was denn für eine Startseite von was für einem ftp Server? Meinst du vielleicht die Startseite von deinem Browser? Da gehst du auf eine Seitee, gehst auf Einstellungen beim Browser, klickst auf "Beim Strat Startseite anzeigen" und "Aktuelle Seite als Startseite übernehmen". Also jetzt im Detail je nach Browser etwas unterschiedlich, aber diese Punkte mußt du setzen.

----------

## mickeyz

Also mal was grundlegendes...wenn Du auf ein FTP Server zugreifen willst mit deinem Browser, wieso gibst Du dann

```
http://localhost
```

in deinem Browser ein?

Versuchs doch mal mit

```
ftp://localhost
```

Bleibt dann immernoch dir Frage was Du mit Startseite auf dem FTP Server meinst?!

----------

## think4urs11

 *azubi_aus_leidenschaft wrote:*   

> Ich habe mein Gentoo soweit installiert und versuche jetzt schon seit ungefähr 2 stunde die Start seite von dem FTP server zu ändern.

 

So ganz generell hat ein FTP-Server keine Startseite, höchstens ein Wurzelverzeichnis.

Meinst du jetzt das Verzeichnis in dem User XYZ landet wenn er sich am FTP-Server einloggt oder meinst du etwas wie die Loginmeldung die der FTP-Server ausspuckt?

 *azubi_aus_leidenschaft wrote:*   

> Wenn ich in meinem Browser  http://localhost eingebe wird mir auskunft gegeben ich möcte aber von dort direkt aus eine schon exestierende Web-Page weitergeleitet werden ist das möglich und wenn ja, wo genau muss ich dies in der Conf. vermerken??

 

Was hat HTTP mit FTP zu tun?

Bezüglich der automatischen Weiterleitung ist die einfachste Möglichkeit wohl Meta refresh; dieses einfach in die Seite von der aus weitergeleitet werden soll einbauen.

Und den Threattitel solltest du auf etwas ansatzweise passendes ändern (einfach deinen ersten Beitrag editieren). Aktuell ist der Titel mhh, sagen wir überzogen, unspezifisch und nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

----------

## Evildad

Wieso ist die Frage bezüglich deines FTP Problems überlebenswichtig ?

Überzogen ist noch schwer untertrieben  :Laughing: 

Alles in allem sehr OT hier...

----------

## Finswimmer

http://localhost sollte auf die Startseite von deinem Webserver (meistens Apache) verweisen.

Warum willst du da dann direkt einen Redirect einbauen?

Dann kannst du ja auch gleich in deinem Browser "www.web.de" eingeben, zum Beispiel.

Tobi

----------

## azubi_aus_leidenschaft

ich habe den Auftrag in der 

cd /etc/apache2

den Part httpd/conf  so zu ändern das wenn man denn Ftp-Server anwählt über http://localhost

eine Startseite aufgerufen wird 

Ist das möglich und wenn ja wie??

Danke schon einmal im voraus.

----------

## Evildad

Ein Doppelpost bringt dich der Lösung auch nicht  näher und hilft auch nicht gerade bei der Lösung...

Änder doch einfach deinen anderen Eintrag.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-791536.html

Habe ich übernommen -- Finswimmer

----------

## 69719

Dann änder doch einfach den Pfad /var/www/localhost/htdocs zu den entsprechenden in der /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include Datei.

Langsam vermute ich das du http://localhost mit FTP verwechselst. http://localhost ist das HTTP Protokoll und nicht FTP.

----------

